# Tarpon Lures



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Where can you get **** pops ?


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

I know a guy that makes them, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Marburgers in Seabrook has them. See Todd.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I think the ones at marburgers are term-pops. NOT THE SAME!!!! Rather make my own.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

ne1 have a picture of a ****-Pop?


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*The Source*

Try Schouest Charter Service in Houma, LA. 985.868.1217. That's who invented the lure.Let us know if those Cajuns will sell direct to us TEXANS!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

You can make your own that work fine. Get a bullet shaped jig head at FTU, cut the hook off leaving a good bit left, bend the remaining hook wire up so it will hold a tail and then use an electrical zip tie to connect it to the hook. I do it all the time and it catches just as many fish.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

do you troll or cast **** pops? or both?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Wakerider1424 said:


> do you troll or cast **** pops? or both?


Both


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

both


----------

